# Identify Cat?



## mycatmaru (Apr 14, 2005)

Can anyone possibly identify what type of cat this is?

I have reason to believe it is a Norwegian Forest, but can anyone confirm?

[Picture Removed]


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Without papers, it's anyone's guess really.

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15252


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It's certainly a handsome cat!!


----------



## mycatmaru (Apr 14, 2005)

How do you know if a cat is male or female without bringing it to a vet?


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Here's a picture that will help... lol, it's lovely.

http://www.pawsonline.info/images/anato ... tenweb.gif


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Is it just me, or is that picture displaying testicles *below* the penis?


----------

